# It's Tax Time for Americans!



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the start of the US tax-filing season. As always, all Americans with gross income greater than the filing threshold are expected to file a tax return, even if they owe no taxes.

Just to get you started on your 2012 returns, here are a couple of useful links:

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/2013taxbooklet.pdf
This is the information booklet put out by the Paris consulate IRS office. It is a quick and dirty guide to the basics of filing from overseas, and includes exchange rates for the UK, Switzerland and Europe (euro).

The information from the Paris consulate on e-filing from overseas has yet to be updated for 2012 filings.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p4732.pdf
This is the IRS brochure for overseas taxpayers. Basically gives you addresses, e-mail addresses and web links for various forms of information and assistance right from the horse's, um, "mouth."

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p54.pdf
And this is the link to the current edition of Publication 54 - everything you ever wanted to know about filing US taxes from overseas. 

Let the games begin!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

